# 1UP USA Hitch Rack



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Just curious for those that have the 1UP hitch tray rack for a while (year plus maybe) on how well it holds up? Do you find you need to lubricate any parts, etc? 

I've seen some youtube videos of them brand new and everything seems to move smoothly, but with all that contact I was thinking that eventually it may not work as well after being used and out in the elements?


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I've had one on my car for about 50k miles and no problems. The bushings are self-lubricating. I let some chain lube get on one of the joints and it allowed the nyloc nuts to loosen up, allowing the bolt to back out. So, don't do that.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine looks as good as it did a year ago when I purchased it. Zero maintenance done to it other than wiping it down after a few rides during the season. Still smooth and quiet!! :thumbsup:


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*I've had mine for 6 months*



jbsmith said:


> Just curious for those that have the 1UP hitch tray rack for a while (year plus maybe) on how well it holds up? Do you find you need to lubricate any parts, etc?
> 
> I've seen some youtube videos of them brand new and everything seems to move smoothly, but with all that contact I was thinking that eventually it may not work as well after being used and out in the elements?


and the thing looks spot on brand new. :thumbsup:

Joints are still snug, no rattles or anything. It's basically brand new and I put a bike on it several times a week.

That reminds me, I need to get that second tray!


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the info. I'll be ordering one up soon...much better than my trunk rack!!


----------



## eonicks (Mar 3, 2011)

I've had mine for about a month and love it. I've got the 1.25 inch model so I can go back and forth between our two autos, one with a 2inch receiver. I've attached pics of just the base model, and with one add-on. When folded, it fits snugly against the car depending on how far you push into the receiver. I can't say enough positive things about this rack.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Is it just me or do bikes on this rack lean away from the car? I assume this is by design as just about every photo I've seen looks like this.

Now I know that the bike will lean one way or the other to some degree...I was just curious if the trays were actually slanted.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Mine sit perfectly straight, although the 3rd posted pics shows otherwise.


----------



## rjr19146 (Aug 15, 2010)

How is the weight of this rack? I am considering it but need to take the rack off the car after use and was curious if this was the lightest platform option


----------



## don_o (Jun 28, 2004)

rjr19146 said:


> How is the weight of this rack? I am considering it but need to take the rack off the car after use and was curious if this was the lightest platform option


It weighs about 25lbs. I take the rack off the car after every use and it is super fast and easy. I like it so much more than the Thule T2 which it replaced. Taking that off after riding took 2 people, not to mention tons of space in the garage. The 1UP can be removed by one person and it can be folded up fairly small if you like.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Second that*



don_o said:


> It weighs about 25lbs. I take the rack off the car after every use and it is super fast and easy. I like it so much more than the Thule T2 which it replaced. Taking that off after riding took 2 people, not to mention tons of space in the garage. The 1UP can be removed by one person and it can be folded up fairly small if you like.


The T2 is stupid heavy, and unnecessarily bulky. It does not fold down to save any space. I had to drop my rear seat to put it in my trunk, and with two kiddie rocket chairs, that was a major PITA.

Then again, adding a second tray to the 1Up makes it not far off of the T2 in weight... IIRC like 6 pounds lighter. At least it comes apart and still folds up.

The 1Up is the exact opposite. Clean, light, easy, simple and effective.

Now I just need to get that second tray.....


----------



## rjr19146 (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks. I will need th second tray but it still sounds easier than the alternatives


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

Don't forget it's made in the USA and if I had to guess it would be considered a small business...which I am all about buying from!!!


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

A few friends have it and they work as good as the day they got it. I'm working on the wife to get the dual bike 2" version.


----------



## NC-Biker (Dec 2, 2010)

jbsmith said:


> Don't forget it's made in the USA and if I had to guess it would be considered a small business...which I am all about buying from!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

Mine is a year old and has about 20K miles on it and looks pretty much like new. A little TLC once in a while is all that is needed. It is like a little piece of origami the way it folds into a neat small package. 
And +2 on USA made :thumbsup:


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

How about the squeaking/squealing when it gets wet, as was mentioned a few times in that other, really long thread on the 1up? Anyone have any squeakiness?

Thanks


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

Yes, there's some squeakiness sometimes. Not an issue.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Lube the rails with some white grease. Had mine for more than 2 years, still performs as it did the day I bought it. I do take it off the car when not in use for during the work week. As a high school teacher I really don't need my students or any other students playing with it. Besides, it's quick to take of and put on with the provided tool.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

Yeah, maybe a little bit. But, I'd rather have the noise than grease on my pants when I brush up against it.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, sometimes mine squeaked after the rain when in use and I thought about greasing, but decided against it. Plus the noise now when it gets wet is gone anyway. Guess the bushings are finally broken in.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

I have had one for about 6 months and hate it. I used to have the excuse that it took too long and was too much work to put the bikes on the car. Now I don't have that excuse. Stupid rack mounts on the car in less than 30 seconds and the bikes are on in another 30 seconds. It's terrible I tell you.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

I noticed on their website it said something about dents on the rail - which was normal. I assume this is due to the cam lock mechanism?


----------



## flatfendershop (Jan 7, 2012)

I hate to say it but the 1up would be a bargain at twice the price. Its an awesome design, silly quick to mount and load, theft proof (well, ok, theft resistant - some thieves are pretty freakin' smart). Don't waste your money on another rack, then buy a 1up. Just get the 1up to start with.
Flat.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

jbsmith said:


> I noticed on their website it said something about dents on the rail - which was normal. I assume this is due to the cam lock mechanism?


Yes, but the "dents" are really minimal. I open the arms to the same spot each time (the rail is marked w/ sharpie) and there is just a small nick there. I think they mention it just to CYA from complaints from uptight owners.


----------



## jbsmith (Aug 3, 2008)

racerwad said:


> Yes, but the "dents" are really minimal. I think they mention it just to CYA from complaints from uptight owners.


Understandable


----------



## dirt farmer (Mar 28, 2005)

What happens when you "bottom out" with this thing? Every now and then, with my Thule, I'd bottom out leaving a steeply sloped parking lot, and the bottom of the rack would scrape along the ground/pavement. The Thule handled this well. How does the aluminum 1up?

Thanks in advance. I'm seriously debating buying this thing.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Minor scrapage...*



dirt farmer said:


> What happens when you "bottom out" with this thing? Every now and then, with my Thule, I'd bottom out leaving a steeply sloped parking lot, and the bottom of the rack would scrape along the ground/pavement. The Thule handled this well. How does the aluminum 1up?
> 
> Thanks in advance. I'm seriously debating buying this thing.


No big. I drive an A4 with a factory lowered sport suspension... yeah, it's low with lots of rear overhang, plus all the junk I keep in the trunk is not helping matters.

The bike is safe. The rack is made of super thick aluminum. It can take some scraping. Most of the time, you can just drive out of driveways and such at an angle... problem solved.

It's no worse than any other hitch rack. Actually it has a lot more clearance than the T2 I had before.


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

I've had mine for 3 years and done about 10,000 miles of driving with it (4 bikes). No issues and we've not been easy on it. It looks new and still works that way.

J.


----------



## bitflogger (Jan 12, 2004)

rjr19146 said:


> How is the weight of this rack? I am considering it but need to take the rack off the car after use and was curious if this was the lightest platform option


Mine is too new to make strong judgements about performance and durability. I can say it's light compared to other racks. The weight and being able to use my wagon hatch when it's folded influenced me because I went from 4Runner with retracting rear window to a lighter 4 cyl Outback.

I had an original SportWorks that lasted about 12 years and the long life of a friend's 1 Up helped influence my decision.

One other comment. The 1 Up site and photos don't do their own product the justice it deserves. The descriptions are good but the photos don't show you that you're getting a solid 10 on 1 - 10 score for quality, design, finish. This thing is like every other product being LX or department store compared to Chris King and Campy Record.


----------



## Whason (Sep 15, 2008)

Is it convinient to lock bikes on to the rack? I never would leave my bikes outside overnight, but if I went into a restaurant for a bite after a ride I"d like to be able to lock them to the rack go eat and not worry about a opurtunistic theif stealing the bikes easily.


----------



## 475856 (Feb 6, 2010)

A big cable with a padlock will work when you snake it through the frames of the bike(s) and the rack. If the cable is long enough you can also go around the hitch frame, if you have the access for that. I have a motorcycle cable lock for that purpose.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I use a huge square profile chain that goes through all the bikes and rack. It isn't theft-proof, just slightly harder than the guy next to mine, I hope


----------



## JohnJ80 (Oct 10, 2008)

And then just park next to the guy with the nice bikes and NO locks. 

J.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

I've had mine for over a year now and I leave it on the car and I use it all the time. I have had a couple of bolts here and there loosen up and a couple of the bolts are showing some rust but other than that the rack is rock solid.

I live and work in a pretty safe area so I just use a beefy cable combo cable lock to lock it to the rack. I feel more safe with this than those cheezy lock cores included with the Yakima/Thule stuff.


----------



## SpringsRubicon (Sep 19, 2010)

Guys you've nearly got me convinced to get this rack. It looks like it's pretty amazing. A couple of quick questions:

1. How quick is it going from 2 to 4 bikes? It's mostly my son and I riding, but sometimes my wife and daughter want to come along as well.

2. Anyone got pics of it folded up off the car? How much storage space does it use?

3. I'm looking to add this to the back of my Jeep - so it needs to clear the spare tire. I assume I just use an extension on the hitch... any insights?

Thanks!


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

1. Only have the single rack
2. Fit's in a box 3X2X1 ft if I remember correctly
3. My son bought one but has yet to buy the Jeep rack. I believe it will be ok, if not there are 2" extensions available to create the distance necessary to fit due to the spare tire. 

I bought the spare tire bike rack initially, hated it. Bike bounced all over the place and I was concerned it would fall off. Saw the ad for the 1 Up probably 3 years ago now, no looking back. Need a second tray for this weekend, I just have not bought one yet. I think you will be very pleased with this product, more so than any other similar rack I have seen hanging on the back of other vehicles. I take mine off and just leave it in my garage, never box it up cause I know I am going to use it again real soon. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## woodyak (Jan 20, 2004)

SpringsRubicon said:


> Guys you've nearly got me convinced to get this rack. It looks like it's pretty amazing. A couple of quick questions:
> 
> 1. How quick is it going from 2 to 4 bikes? It's mostly my son and I riding, but sometimes my wife and daughter want to come along as well.
> 
> ...


1. Very quick. Unfold each attachment, flick over a lever to solidify the tray, and crank down 2 bolts. Probably take you 5 to 10 minutes or so.

2. Sorry, no picture but think of a bike tray folding in half at each end towards each other leaving a rectangle chunk of metal. I can stack both the attachments and the rack itself in a shelf in my garage when folded up.

3. If you have the OEM hitch on your Jeep then you will need an extension. I installed an aftermarket hitch on my JKU and the receiver sticks out a good 3 or more inches compared to the OEM hitch so I did not need an extension. You would need to get some sort of anti-wobble thing for your extension to solidify things back there. I'd consider swapping out the OEM receiver for an after market one ($75 or so) instead of getting an extension just to make it more solid.

I had no problem with spare tire clearance when using my hitch. I even had a 33" Duratrac on their and it still cleared w/o problems. To get into the trunk you will need to have the rack tilted down. And because of the way the back opens up you can't get in it unless the bikes are removed. I researched all the hitch options before deciding on the 1UP and I was not disappointed.


----------



## DrDrilz (Aug 27, 2012)

jbsmith said:


> Is it just me or do bikes on this rack lean away from the car? I assume this is by design as just about every photo I've seen looks like this.
> 
> Now I know that the bike will lean one way or the other to some degree...I was just curious if the trays were actually slanted.


mine sit perfectly upright. in pics they do seem to lean away from the car. heres a pic of mine.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Is anyone using it with a hidden hitch? I am considering a hidden hitch that has about 7" from the pin hole to the back of the bumper.


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

I surmize that the "lean" you see in some pics with the rack loaded down has everything to do with the suspension on that particular vehicle, or how a aftermarket hitch was installed, and not the rack itself.


----------



## Naturally Aspirated (Aug 17, 2011)

Here's the single bike rack folded up in the trunk of my VW GTI.


----------



## Doc D (Nov 16, 2006)

I've had my single rail 1up for about 1.5 years, never took it off the car, never parked in a garage, never washed (except with rain), never maintained...works great. I did have a bolt snap off one of the arms. It looked like it was over torqued from the factory, replaced for less than a dollar and back to normal.

This is the best bike carrying system on the market.


----------



## Bailey44 (Dec 30, 2010)

My black rack is now a dark, patina looking copper color which actually matches my white Audi with Chestnut interior so I kind-of dig it.

This is after 2 years in the Texas sun.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Is there any way to move this between a 2" & 1.5" hitch?


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Doc D said:


> This is the best bike carrying system on the market.


Right, on! I have had my 2" in use for about a month now, it is really easy to put the bike on and there is no rattling noise. However, I would avoid an extender or reducer if you can if noise is an isue. I bought an extender but I was able to install the hitch far enough towards the bumper that I didn't need it. This thing is rock solid and so easy to use.

There was one hiccup during the first time use and install, with multiple bikes, think about which bike you want on the back in advance and adjust the wheel holders accordingly for wheel size. I didn't pay attention and tried to mount a 20" wheel bike first and it took a while to take everything off adjust the clamps, etc...basically starting over.

1UPUSA is the Dropper Post of bike racks, I can't imagine going back to the old way now...


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

unrooted said:


> Is there any way to move this between a 2" & 1.5" hitch?


What specifically do you mean? The single bike rack comes with a 1.25" stinger and an adapter that bolts to it if you want to carry it in a 2" receiver. This is what I do, with a 2nd tray mounted most of the time. I could put it in a 1.25" by unbolting the adaptor.

The dedicated 2-bike rack comes with a 2" stinger, and you'd have to plug an extension into a 1.25" hitch, which doesn't sound ideal.


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

evasive said:


> What specifically do you mean? The single bike rack comes with a 1.25" stinger and an adapter that bolts to it if you want to carry it in a 2" receiver. This is what I do, with a 2nd tray mounted most of the time. I could put it in a 1.25" by unbolting the adaptor.
> 
> The dedicated 2-bike rack comes with a 2" stinger, and you'd have to plug an extension into a 1.25" hitch, which doesn't sound ideal.


I meant 1.25 and 2"

I have a small car with a 1.25" hitch and a truck with a 2" hitch, the truck has a shell on it, so it isn't very for holding bikes.

I think I would need to buy a 1.25" rack and use this: http://www.amazon.com/Buyers-Produc...1985&sr=8-1&keywords=2+to+1+1/4+hitch+adapter


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Leaving that on the truck would probably be easier than adding/removing the adaptor on the rack (which you can see in the photos on their site). It's a solid piece of L-shaped aluminum that bolts onto one edge of the stinger to fit into a 2" receiver.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

I'll sell U my 4 bike Thule 2" hitch so I can get a 1UP.....


----------



## Bearhunter (Mar 5, 2014)

Any aftermarket adapter that requires a pin will probably not work with the OneUp rack. One Up uses a friction ball to secure the rack to the hitch. With an aftermarket adapter (ie not a OneUp adapter), the rack will probably not be able to be inserted all the way (ie pin in the way).


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

They sell an adapter on their website!


----------



## mattnj (Aug 21, 2012)

Naturally Aspirated said:


> Here's the single bike rack folded up in the trunk of my VW GTI.


Not sure which hitch receiver you have, but since we both have a GTI, it might be the same. I just got the 1Up rack with a Hidden Hitch I put in a week or two ago. The stinger only goes 4" into the receiver because there is a punched-in dimple on the side of the receiver tube that prevents the stinger from going in any further. The dimple is obviously intended to be there, but there's another inch of room in the receiver.

So I'm wondering how far your stinger goes in, and is there some reason that anyone knows of why the receiver has this limitation?


----------



## ChrisInYpsi (Apr 15, 2012)

Must be a class 1 receiver. I believe they prevent you from using class 2 attachments, but I'd do some googling (or read the faqs at etrailer.com) to be sure. 

My Focus hitch had the same class 1 dimple and I drilled it out (and then repianted the exposed metal to prevent rust) so that the 1up 1-1/4" bar can pushed all the way back into the receiver to keep the tray close to my bumper.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

ChrisInYpsi said:


> Must be a class 1 receiver. I believe they prevent you from using class 2 attachments, but I'd do some googling (or read the faqs at etrailer.com) to be sure.
> 
> My Focus hitch had the same class 1 dimple and I drilled it out (and then repianted the exposed metal to prevent rust) so that the 1up 1-1/4" bar can pushed all the way back into the receiver to keep the tray close to my bumper.


Did this to my 12 focus hitch. You can scoot the rack right up to that bumper. It's nice.


----------



## mattnj (Aug 21, 2012)

Yes, it's a class 1. Thanks for the reply, so it seems like I could drill it out as you did and get the stinger in a little further, which would make me feel that it's more secure. Mind you, I didn't have any problems last time out. I wasn't sure if there was a structural reason for the 4" insertion, and while there is (so you can't use a non-class 1 accessory), I'm only ever going to put the bike rack on there.


----------



## whitecoyote (Sep 12, 2014)

I received a 1 Up USA rack last week, and it is awesome!
Very well made, and very solid construction. :thumbsup:
You can't go wrong with a 1 Up USA bicycle rack.


----------



## BigTomC (Jul 28, 2014)

I have 2 1UP racks, a 2" on my Suburban with 2 extensions, and a 1 1/4" on my VW.

I have a U-Lock for keeping the rack locked to the car, and a cable lock for the bikes. I know it's not 100% secure, but I rarely let bikes sit on the car for long.


----------



## trailbuck (Jan 25, 2008)

Which setup would you get?
If you hauled 2 bikes 70% of the time and 1 bike 30% of the time, would you get a Single Bike Rack with and add-on tray? Or would you just get the Double Bike Rack? Super Duty for both.
The price difference isn’t enough to drive my purchase, and my bikes won’t exceed either setup’s weight rating. Eventually I may add a tray for 3 bikes but I don’t believe I’d ever need to haul 4 bikes. 

One more question.
I’ve seen photos of the 1 UP rack mounted behind Jeep wrangler JKs without using an extender, and the closest bike cleared the spare tire. However, it’s been mentioned in this thread that an extension is needed. Is there any more input on that, any photos?
Thanks!


----------



## mmanuel09 (Nov 26, 2008)

I had the same problem mentioned above about the class 1 receiver. I have 2 cars both with 1.25 hitch. 1 has a class 1 receiver and I was using an older Yakima Hook Up Rack. First off that rack was super heavy. Second, I had trouble fitting the rack on both vehicles because of the class 1 receiver. I then tried to band aid fix it with an extention and it plain out sucked ballz. I kept scraping, the rack would wobble, it was a complete hassle. After reviewing the 1upusa rack and contacting them about the class 1 receiver - Boom Problem solved. I can go back and forth between 2 cars in less than 30 seconds.

This rack is "Pure Quality" Nuff Said.......


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

Get the two bike rack. Much more versatile for future use. I've put mine on a wrangler to help a guy see if it would work with the spare. It definitely fit without any kind of extender.


----------



## trailbuck (Jan 25, 2008)

Silentfoe said:


> Get the two bike rack. Much more versatile for future use. I've put mine on a wrangler to help a guy see if it would work with the spare. It definitely fit without any kind of extender.


The two bike rack is what I was leaning towards.
Thanks for the Wrangler/spare information.
Time to place the order!


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

*No issues so far.*



















3rd season with my 1UP with an add-on and so far so good. I just installed an adapter for my newly acquired fat bike to one of the trays.


----------



## carlbren21 (May 2, 2015)

Hi Guys! New here, and just got my 1up 2 bike rack with 1 add on. I was playing around with it tonight and noticed that it was a little akward getting multiple bikes on it that were the same size due to how close the trays were together. I found the handlebars hitting each other, or if in opposite directions, hitting the seat of the other bike. 

Is there a trick to getting them on without them hitting eachother? Maybe have one bike slid all the way to one side, while the other is slid all the way to the other? With my 29ers it didn't look like there was a lot of room to go one way or another? Maybe it's a slight learning curve with use, but thought I would ask here and let some experts chime in! 

I figured I could drop a seat to make it fit under the bars, but didn't want to mess with that every time I used it. Hope to get some help!


----------



## keyjey (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm interested if you a found a solution to this? I'm looking at this rack but concerned about that problem



carlbren21 said:


> Hi Guys! New here, and just got my 1up 2 bike rack with 1 add on. I was playing around with it tonight and noticed that it was a little akward getting multiple bikes on it that were the same size due to how close the trays were together. I found the handlebars hitting each other, or if in opposite directions, hitting the seat of the other bike.
> 
> Is there a trick to getting them on without them hitting eachother? Maybe have one bike slid all the way to one side, while the other is slid all the way to the other? With my 29ers it didn't look like there was a lot of room to go one way or another? Maybe it's a slight learning curve with use, but thought I would ask here and let some experts chime in!
> 
> I figured I could drop a seat to make it fit under the bars, but didn't want to mess with that every time I used it. Hope to get some help!


----------



## carlbren21 (May 2, 2015)

keyjey said:


> I'm interested if you a found a solution to this? I'm looking at this rack but concerned about that problem


Yes! Take a look at the 25+ page thread about 1up bikes here. There were some wonderful suggestions. Mainly though, I just had to play with it. A combination of alternating bike direction, and moving bikes as far back/forward as possible/needed to each direction they are pointing. As mentioned in the other thread, there is a lot more room to move them forward than what I realized. Here was a very helpful idea that someone posted on there that I have already used multiple times with three bikes....

When dismounting the bikes, only release one side of each bike, leaving the other arm in the mounting position. When re mounting the bikes, you should be ready to go without having to fiddle with bike position.

I have a dropper post so I put my bike in the middles. The other guys I ride with don't, and are anal about moving their seat up or down, but if they would, it would be even easier.

In the end, it was a non-issue. I guess I just expected that for the price I paid, the bikes would mount themselves or something. I imagine, regardless of the rack, there is going to be at least a slight learning curve. Kept the box when this issue came up, but posted on here, got help, figured it out real quick, and threw the boxes away. The rack is fantastic. Very, very easy to install on vehicle, add extra racks, remove racks, raise the rack out of the way, hang rack on the wall and completely out of the way, etc... I don't think there is another rack that will fold down as compact as this one. I don't leave my rack on all the time, so being so simple to take it off and put it back on was huge. Oh, and to add to some peoples concerns about the rack looking kind of ugly... I thought so too at first glance at pictures, but after using it and being up close, the pictures don't do it justice. Hope this helps.


----------



## selston (Sep 23, 2015)

BEWARE - make sure you use the cheap velcro strap (or other design of your choice) to keep the rack on your vehicle - the mounting system is a real weak link in the 1Up system. This is my rack on the side of Interstate 5 after it FELL OF MY TRUCK!!!! I tighten the hitch mounting screw every time I use and multiple times during a long road trip. It's a serious flaw in an otherwise great product.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

selston said:


> BEWARE - make sure you use the cheap velcro strap (or other design of your choice) to keep the rack on your vehicle - the mounting system is a real weak link in the 1Up system. This is my rack on the side of Interstate 5 after it FELL OF MY TRUCK!!!! I tighten the hitch mounting screw every time I use and multiple times during a long road trip. It's a serious flaw in an otherwise great product.
> 
> View attachment 1017356


That is a bummer, did you contact oneup about it? Nobody wants to be the first for something like this, but yours is the first I have ever heard of this happening. I have used mine on 8 hour drives and it has never come loose and I use the strap, too.

When I get a new car I am also getting another oneup rack.


----------



## thickfog (Oct 29, 2010)

cjsb said:


> That is a bummer, did you contact oneup about it? Nobody wants to be the first for something like this, but yours is the first I have ever heard of this happening. I have used mine on 8 hour drives and it has never come loose and I use the strap, too.
> 
> When I get a new car I am also getting another oneup rack.


This smells funny. Looks like a sock puppet account from a kuat employee or something bashing the rack. New member with about 4 posts downplaying the 1up. One post about this was in a kuat vs 1up thread.

Nice pic too. Did they land perfectly like that?

Just a guess. Sorry if it came loose. Might want to check your hitch receiver size. I had a hitch receiver that was oversize and slightly out of square. My 1up would come loose. I changed my hitch out and no issues now.

His quoted response on one of his other 4 posts from 1up makes no sense either, though.

"We know the mounting system is an issue, use the velcro strap!! Pack the rack up, send back (you pay) and we'll repair. This was operator error"

They first admit the system is an issue, then claim it's operator error? Huh?

Not sure what company would admit their design is an issue in an email to a customer.

But hey if this is what happened to you, truly sorry. That sucks.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

thickfog said:


> This smells funny. Looks like a sock puppet account from a kuat employee or something bashing the rack. New member with about 4 posts downplaying the 1up. One post about this was in a kuat vs 1up thread.
> 
> Nice pic too. Did they land perfectly like that?
> 
> ...


Wow! And I was just trying to be courteous to a "new member."


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

QUOTE< I tighten the hitch mounting screw every time I use and multiple times during a long road trip. It's a serious flaw in an otherwise great product.>>

I would suspect your hitch - when I attach mine, it feels like it could never come loose. That said, I was using the strap until I gained confidence in it, especially after the experience below.

I went with the 1UP after I forgot to fully attach my Seasucker after a long ride.









I was having trouble getting the front fork in the QR holder and forgot to activate two of the 3 vacuum cups in the main mount. The bike flopped over, dented the trunk and scratched up the spoiler. ~$800 damage on the car. The Seasucker was scratched but is still fully functional - if anyone is interested.

On the bike, the front brake caliper and one brifter were destroyed - but aside from some road rash on one the cables, the bike was completely undamaged  The mount on the spoiler held on like grim death - proving the systems claims - user error not withstanding.

The fault in the Seasucker system is that you have to remove it from the car when you take the bike off to go ride - otherwise anyone could come by and simply detach it and walk off. Also you have to steady the bike in an awkward position until you can get the fork clamped in.

The 1UP is better/more convenient in almost every way (except price, when you factor in the requirement to add a hitch mount) - but I had never heard of it until I saw an ad for one on Craigslist and did some research, here.

Mike


----------



## martinguigou (Apr 17, 2017)

*Trailer hitch*

what type of trailer hitch do you used in the Toyota Rav4? I have a 2012 Rav4 with aCurt Trailer Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2".I want to know how much clearance i will have with the rear spare tire. Thanks !


----------



## martinguigou (Apr 17, 2017)

what type of trailer hitch do you used in the Toyota Rav4? I have a 2012 Rav4 with a
Curt Trailer Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2".
I want to know how much clearance i will have with the rear spare tire. Thanks !


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I use the same 1UP USA rack that I use on my other cars. It comes with a 2" adapter so I can use the rack on my car with 1-1/4" and with the adapter I use it on the RAV4 with a 2" Class III receiver hitch.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

I also have a Curt receiver and there's not clearance issues. The bike sits high enough on the tray to clear the spare tire. Just look at the picture.


----------



## martinguigou (Apr 17, 2017)

From the center of the hitch pin hole to the outermost edge of the tire carrier is approximately 5 and a half inches, can you please measure your Rav4 hitch to see if we have the same specifications?


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

martinguigou said:


> From the center of the hitch pin hole to the outermost edge of the tire carrier is approximately 5 and a half inches, can you please measure your Rav4 hitch to see if we have the same specifications?


I'll try to remember to do it this weekend. My wife drives the RAV4 and we're not always home at the same time.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

It appears my receiver hitch is a bit further in because I measure around 7.5" from the center of the hole to the outer most edge of the spare tire cover.


----------



## kosulin (Apr 18, 2017)

selston said:


> BEWARE - make sure you use the cheap velcro strap (or other design of your choice) to keep the rack on your vehicle - the mounting system is a real weak link in the 1Up system. This is my rack on the side of Interstate 5 after it FELL OF MY TRUCK!!!! I tighten the hitch mounting screw every time I use and multiple times during a long road trip. It's a serious flaw in an otherwise great product.
> 
> View attachment 1017356


Something should be wrong with your expander ball. Is it still round? I always use velcro, but never had the ball loosen so far in almost 2 years.


----------



## tonyride1 (Oct 5, 2005)

kosulin said:


> Something should be wrong with your expander ball. Is it still round? I always use velcro, but never had the ball loosen so far in almost 2 years.


This picture was discussed at another 1UP USA thread and it is very questionable. The source of this picture claims that this fell off his vehicle going at highway speeds (~70mph). If that's true then you would see a lot of damage to the bikes and the rack itself sliding and tumbling at that speed. This picture looks like it was gently placed there.

Check out these past posts and comments:
http://forums.mtbr.com/car-biker/1up-quick-rack-quick-review-602461-56.html

This guys is a troll.


----------



## 7OFF (May 16, 2018)

mmanuel09 said:


> I had the same problem mentioned above about the class 1 receiver. I have 2 cars both with 1.25 hitch. 1 has a class 1 receiver and I was using an older Yakima Hook Up Rack. First off that rack was super heavy. Second, I had trouble fitting the rack on both vehicles because of the class 1 receiver. I then tried to band aid fix it with an extention and it plain out sucked ballz. I kept scraping, the rack would wobble, it was a complete hassle. After reviewing the 1upusa rack and contacting them about the class 1 receiver - Boom Problem solved. I can go back and forth between 2 cars in less than 30 seconds.
> 
> This rack is "Pure Quality" Nuff Said.......
> 
> View attachment 973639


What did 1UP say about the class 1 receiver? Doesn't your class 1 receiver have a safety nub inside the hitch. The nub prevents the 1UP rack from going in to 4.3 inches. The 1UP website fitment information states that 4.3" is the minimum insertion distance.

I'm hesitant to drill out my class 1 hitch nub to reach 4.3" of insertion distance.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

7OFF said:


> What did 1UP say about the class 1 receiver? Doesn't your class 1 receiver have a safety nub inside the hitch. The nub prevents the 1UP rack from going in to 4.3 inches. The 1UP website fitment information states that 4.3" is the minimum insertion distance.
> 
> I'm hesitant to drill out my class 1 hitch nub to reach 4.3" of insertion distance.


Just buy something else, who gives a ****? I have been using a 1up with a then minimum insert of 2" and it has worked flawlessly for years. **** all you trolls-build a better product you ****heads!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

Is it lockable? 

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## sepshtey (Sep 1, 2020)

Hi, I have 2018 VW GTI. Planning to buy 1UP Heavy duty double. Have no experience and would greatly appreciate any advice/recommendation related to installation , hitch etc. TY in advance.
Simon



Naturally Aspirated said:


> Here's the single bike rack folded up in the trunk of my VW GTI.


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

sepshtey said:


> Hi, I have 2018 VW GTI. Planning to buy 1UP Heavy duty double. Have no experience and would greatly appreciate any advice/recommendation related to installation , hitch etc. TY in advance.
> Simon


I bought a Hidden Hitch from Etrailer.com years ago for my super duty single. Subaru Outback and a lot of room to place the hidden hitch recessed and out of shin dinging area. Subaru forums have outstanding DIY posts on installing the hitch, see if you can find something similar on Youtube for your vehicle.

Otherwise, select UHaul locations will install for a fee.

Please note that I made this post without any expletives.


----------



## sepshtey (Sep 1, 2020)

cjsb said:


> I bought a Hidden Hitch from Etrailer.com years ago for my super duty single. Subaru Outback and a lot of room to place the hidden hitch recessed and out of shin dinging area. Subaru forums have outstanding DIY posts on installing the hitch, see if you can find something similar on Youtube for your vehicle.
> 
> Otherwise, select UHaul locations will install for a fee.
> 
> Please note that I made this post without any expletives.


Thank's a lot.


----------

